# Water fountain pump for temporary use in betta tank?



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

I have bought a couple different small filters for betta tanks but they always have TOO MUCH flow (even the ones rated for small tanks) and really move the water around too much for my bettas. Two of mine are in Marineland tanks with a built-in bio-wheel and seem to manage ok, but one of my guys is in a 3g hex tank with no filter. So far he has been ok without the filter but I want to get some surface agitation going. I haven't sorted out a pump/airstone yet but as a temporary measure I have a water pump from a desktop fountain that I was considering using. Has anyone ever done this?  It is similar to this one:


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

unless you are using it to filter the water , you do not need a pump to agitate the surface of the water. Betta's live in stagnant, still water. They do not need the pump for oxygen because they are labyrinth fish... meaning they have a labyrinth organ that allows them to obtain oxygen from the air at the water's surface.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah, I know - they like still water...except for my "frilly" guy who seems to LOVE playing in the filter outflow.  

It is more that I am trying to displace the film of nutrients that forms on the top of the water, plus a little agitation would be good so that the heat disperses evenly and the java ferns get a bit more oxygen.


----------



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

have you ever thought about building a make shift spray bar to slow down, disperse and direct the flow more? I had the same problem with a terranium I had built with a water feature and the smallest one I could find was an zoo med micro pump 104.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

teija said:


> Yeah, I know - they like still water...except for my "frilly" guy who seems to LOVE playing in the filter outflow.
> 
> It is more that I am trying to displace the film of nutrients that forms on the top of the water, plus a little agitation would be good so that the heat disperses evenly and the java ferns get a bit more oxygen.


lol mine like to swim thru the water falls as well. Even when Im dumping in new water they swim thru that lol

totally understand and good thinking. My smallest tank has a red sea mini hob that fortunately has a intake control adjustment, otherwise Zakk would be pinned against the glass lol Have you tried one of the hagen mini elite filters? they are for 3-6 gallon and they have an adjustable flow valve too heres a link to one:Amazon.com: Elite Underwater Mini Filter, UL Listed: Kitchen & Dining they are around $10 most places, got mine at Petcetera
The little fountain would probably work for what you want with maybe a small spraybar connected to a hose on it as summit mentioned


----------



## Horacekirby44 (Jun 26, 2020)

Despite the fact that bettas originate from still waters, you should utilize a channel. A channel will help keep your tank clean and lessen the measure of destructive microscopic organisms which can prompt disease.a

Betta's long, streaming blades make it hard for them to swim in solid ebbs and flows. So you'll have to buy a 'delicate' channel.

Verify whether your picked aquarium accompanies a channel. If not, buy on that is reasonable for your tank. Search for a channel with movable stream settings. Along these lines you'll be certain you can make the ideal flows.

*Do Betta Fish Need A Radiator? *

Truly, you'll have to purchase a radiator in light of the fact that Bettas originate from the tropical waters of Thailand.

You should purchase a completely submarine radiator which can keep the temperature between 78-80 degrees Fahrenheit. Furthermore, you should have the option to handily screen the temperature.

In the event that the temperature drops excessively low, you free the entryway up to ailments, for example, Ich. Excessively high, and you'll accelerate your Betta's maturing procedure.

Pick a warmer that accompanies an indoor regulator so it's anything but difficult to screen. Furthermore, consistently utilize a different thermometer, the readouts from warmers aren't generally precise.

Never put a radiator on a tank under 5 gallons. It very well may be perilous to your betta's wellbeing, because of the water temperature warming and cooling excessively quick.

However, that shouldn't make any difference&#8230; you're not going to keep your amazing betta in a tank under 5 gallons, right?

*Getting Your Rock: *

Betta's affection to swim at all levels, and it's normal you'll see your betta cruising along the base. You'll have to purchase little or smooth rock so your betta doesn't hurt itself.

Your rock will likewise assume a significant job in your tank environment. Benefical microscopic organisms will develop on a superficial level, assisting with separating waste.

In the event that you purchase rock made with huge bits of rock, food and waste can stall out among them and hurt the wellbeing of your tank.

Your Betta will cherish swimming in a tank which contains caverns to stow away in and plants that give bounty obscure zones. Betta's appreciate relaxing on leaves and have agreeable spots to stow away and rest.

It's significant you check trimmings for detects that could tangle or tear your Bettas fragile blades. What's more, in case you're going to utilize counterfeit plants, don't utilize plastic ones, use silk plants. For more information visit this site:https://mrreviewexpert.com/home-decoration/best-10-gallon-fish-tank-filter/

Live plants are in every case great since they'll help clean the water and give your Betta a common habitat.


----------

